# Gracie has died.



## Bootsy (Jan 3, 2009)

I only joined a few days ago to ask about a new rat I had gotten.

http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,13682.0.html

My heart was totally captured by Little Gracie. I had only had her for 4 days but she was beauitiful. She was grooming my eyelashes and licking my lips and trying to get into my nostils and ears. She begged to get out the cage and hopped right onto my hand when I opened the cage and then would snuggle under my shirt and go to sleep there or in the palm of my hand.

Here's Gracie napping in my hand.









We rat proofed a room and she was having some out time. For the first time being very adventurous and running about and inspecting everything. My son was with me and he moved his leg and she darted like a lightening bolt right under it and the leg went down on her. He lifted it straight away and she ran out and started jumping wildly about. I think because she was so small that he must have crushed her lungs. She died about 10 seconds later. I felt so helpless and devestated, I did not realise that I had actually become so attached to her. She had been so healthy and doing so well even though she was so young. 

This is the first ratty I have lost and I am totally devastated by the loss, not to mention what this has done to my poor son who accidentally caused her death.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Aw, that is awful. What a terrible accident. It might help your son to help bury her and to let him talk about it as much and often as he needs to.
The little rat seems very, very young n the picture, almost like a three week old baby. Was she the only rat you had? 
If you consider getting a new rat, get more than one since they need other rats for company in order to thrive.
Hope both of you feel better soon.


----------



## Bootsy (Jan 3, 2009)

Gracie was bought because I had fallen in love with the two male rats my sons (5 & 7) have and I wanted a little friend of my own. My husband bought her as a gift and the pet shop told him that she was male. My kids are just like me, we love animals. I never leave them alone with their rats as I feel they are too young still so they have supervised playtime with the rats because I don't want the rats to get stressed or scared. They also spend a lot of time with me when the kids are not around and their cage sits next to my desk (I work from home) The kids love thier little friends and are very caring.

Gracie was thought to be male but after closer inpection and some posts here http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,13682.0.html - it was discouvered she was female. She was in a seperate cage and was supposed to go in with the other two when older but when she turned out to be a girl the plan changed to getting a larger cage and a cagemate for her so that she would not be lonely because taking her back and exchanging her for a male was not an option.

My mom lives next door to me (very convenient  ) so I took the two kids and Gracie to her after the accident. The three of us were in a state, all in tears. We had a funeral and burried Gracie in Granny's garden where she could keep an eye on Gracie for us. We sang a song, said a prayer and put a little cross on her grave all still in tears including Granny, it was very very sad. I think we will all really miss Gracie.

I really would like to get another one and now I know how to tell the sex properly so a male will be bought. Do you think it too soon to get a new baby? I don't want the kids to think that you can just replace a pet, I don't think they will because they were so devastated by Gracies death. But I want to do the right thing.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

What a horrible thing to happen. I'm so sorry.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

That was kind to bury her and do all the sweet things. I did that too when our kids were young and they still remember the events, which are now sweet memories. (they are now all in their 20s.
I would talk to them about it and tell them to let you know when they are ready for a new friend. You could still visit Gracie's grave so they won't forget her. I don't know how old your children are but they could write a letter to Gracie telling her that they will get a friend for her. 
You are a good mommy. Good luck


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Explain to the kids that you are not replacing the little girl, but that a little boy needs to come live with you now. As long as you explain it all so they don't come to their own conclusions (and kids can come to some pretty interesting ones! :) you should be fine.

I am terribly sorry for your loss, and I am sure you will be super careful with your kids and the rats in the future, and it was just an accident.


----------



## rats4mom (Jan 12, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss, I know how attached you can get in just a few days.
The thought of such a beautiful baby girl passing is so heartbreaking. Hang in there


----------



## Bootsy (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for all your kind thoughts. I have been unable to come back and read this thread.

I really miss Gracie so much. We did get another baby, Simon. He is a real sweetie and is fitting in really well with the two boys. But it feels like Gracie's passing caused a hole in my heart that cannot be filled. The moment I first picked her up and she fell straight asleep in my hand was just so beautiful and I miss the bond I had with her. I think it was that she had total trust of me right from the start. I spend hours everyday with the boys and yet there is still a part of them that is weary of me. I love them, I just miss Gracie too.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I know the feeling and it' like it will never go away but with time it will. Don't try to feel guilty because it was an accident. Unfortunately these things happen.
Burn a candle for her, it might help you. Your avatar is an honor to her.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

My friend had a similar accident with one of my baby hamsters when I was about 10. I let him hold one but it leaped out of hands and landed hard on the floor breaking its back. The poor thing died almost instantaneously and my friend and I were devastated.
Sadly these accidents happen and theres nothing you can really do to prevent them , even whilst being super careful you still cant bargain on every scenario.
She was a beautiful little girl and im sure she's playing with my little Modge who sadly passed away this morning.


----------

